# What was the last HORROR movie you watched?



## Phantom Stranger (Apr 3, 2014)

Phantom Stranger said:


> 'Curse Of The Undead'(1959)
> -Michael Pate, Eric Fleming
> 
> Plot:
> ...


----------

